# Wedding music



## CascadeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm putting together a list of classical music to play during my wedding reception. My fiancee and I are a bit overwhelmed with so many things to think about that music hasn't been one of the top priorities. So I come to you all for suggestions. I would like to hear your ideas on what we should play during dinner and while we are cutting cake and all that fun stuff. We have a couple things that we want to avoid. One of them being nothing to dramatic like "The rite of spring". Another, nothing too slow that will leave the guests feeling board.

Please let us know what you come up with. Thanks


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hire a duet or trio and let them take care of the choices. 
Check with your local university if you are stumped for finding a group. Don't be cheap; if you want music, pay them.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Of course there's always Mendelssohn's wedding march and Pachelbel's Canon in D. My favorite wedding music is Tchaikovsky's wedding finale from The Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with Lunasong. A student chamber ensemble will have a good idea what to do -- but if they need guidance, just tell them to stick to Classical and Baroque and you won't get anything too off the wall.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

How about the Largo from Albinoni's Op2/2 (as a less overexposed alternative to Pachelbel's canon). It's only 3m30


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Wagner Prelude to Lohengrin. Prelude to Meistersinger. Prelude to Parsifal, Siegfried Idyll
Tchaikovsky Andante Cantabile from the String quartet. Serenade for Strings
Borodin Nocturn from String quartet #2. "On the Steps of Central Asia"
Mousorgsky. "Dawn on the Moscow River"
Bach "Jesu, Joy of Mans Desiring", "Air" from Orchestral Suite #3 (Air on the G string)
Handel "Air" from the "Water Music", Minuet from "Berenice", Largo from "Xerxes"
Barber "Adagio for Strings"
Prokofiev "Classical" Symphony
Shostakovich "Romance" from "The Gadfly" "Song of the Counterplan" (it's much prettier than it sounds)
Grieg "Morning" and "Anitras Dance" from Peer Gynt
Clarke "Prince of Denmarks March"


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

For the most conventional one, Schubert's Ave Maria is a top choice..






Honestly, I think the best music that one should play in a wedding is the most beautiful song, Schubert's* Du Bist Die Ruh *( You are Peace, mild Peace). I consider it as the most romantic song that Schubert ever ppenned.






reference: http://depauwform.blogspot.com/2008/02/why-du-bist-die-ruh-is-so-romantic.html


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2013)

"Morgen" by Richard Strauss:


----------



## CascadeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of your suggestion. We'll have to spend an evening listening and comprising a list of our favorites.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

GGluek said:


> .....and you won't get anything too off the wall.


This is a good point. You mayhave something in mind which is very beautiful music, but it may not work for what you want to do.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

People - this is wedding RECEPTION music. I feel a lot of the choices posted are appropriate for the wedding itself.

Think _divertimento_ and you will be on the right path.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has suggested Schoenberg, Bartok, Xenakis, and Stockhausen.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested Schoenberg, Bartok, Xenakis, and Stockhausen.


Gee, could it be for the same reason nobody's recommended the Tristan prelude or Bach's Art of Fugue, or are you just trying to get a rise out of people?

In order to make this post actually relevant to the conversation, and more than a cheap shot at a cheap shot:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

*PRELUDE*

Home Sweet Home - Christophe Héral

Besaid - Noriko Matsueda &Takahito Eguchi

Penelo's Theme - Hitoshi Sakimoto

Great Fairy's Fountain Theme - Koji Kondo

Aeolic Guardian - Masashi Hamauzu

Love Grows - Nobuo Uematsu

Tifa's Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Ronfaure - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Descendant of Shinobi - Nobuo Uematsu

Melodies of Life - Nobuo Uematsu

Prelude - Nobuo Uematsu

*PROCESSIONAL*

Hikari - Yoko Shimomura

Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

To Zanarkand - Nobuo Uematsu

Chiisana Yousei (A Small Fairy) - Takayuki Negishi

Aeris Theme - Nobuo Uematsu

Theme of Love - Nobuo Uematsu

Fragments of Memories - Nobuo Uematsu

*RECESSIONAL*

Overture - Koichi Sugiyama

Victory Fanfare - Nobuo Uematsu

Final Fantasy - Nobuo Uematsu

Light of Blessing ~ A Letter - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested Schoenberg, Bartok, Xenakis, and Stockhausen.


Why wouldn't you want Keqrops playing as your fiancée walks down the aisle?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Depends on your guests' tastes.

Some simple ideas would be either Handel or Corelli's op6 concerti grossi during the meal or possibly the Water Music alternately some Swan Lake? For cutting the cake what about the La Rejouissance from the fireworks music?

The best idea may be *Lunasong's* hire a (classical) group and see what they suggest based on your knowledge of what your guests either like or could stand. Many such groups can switch and play Ceilidh (and even call the dances) for later on (I kid you not!) or possibly pop classics.


----------

